# Thank you!



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Just wanted to take the time to say thank you to the mods and everybody here that makes this place so GREAT!!:4-clap:
You've branched off the "auto" section for audio/video too don't for get. Very organized and professional. Clean lay out for new people to navigate and from the looks of it there numbers are increasing!
Give your selfs a pat on the back, and again thank you for allowing me to be a part of your humble community!!!ray:


ATTA BOY!:grin:

Dorth Star project: link 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/solved-da-beast-2-0-gaming-first-person-shooter-170661.html


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks alot. Its nice to see it when people take a bit extra time to publically thank the forum/TSF.

Your thoughts are greatly appreciated by the TSF team


----------

